# Merry Christmas



## gbritnell (Dec 23, 2016)

[FONT=Segoe Script, sans-serif] May the coming year find you and your family safe, healthy and free from need.[/FONT]
[FONT=Segoe Script, sans-serif]Have a Happy, Blessed Christmas and wonderful New Year.[/FONT]
[FONT=Segoe Script, sans-serif] 
[/FONT]
                                                 [FONT=Segoe Script, sans-serif]George D. Britnell[/FONT]


----------



## ozzie46 (Dec 23, 2016)

and a very Merry Christmas to you and yours George. God bless you and a happy New Year, may it be a healthy and productive one.
And the same goes to everyone else on the site.
 Ron


----------



## michael-au (Dec 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas and a happy new year to all members and visitors, let's hope that next year is a peaceful one


----------



## grapegro (Dec 23, 2016)

I would like to wish everyone, a very Merry Xmas and may 2017 be a top year of happiness, peace, good health and some more models
Norm Cooper


----------



## purpleknif (Dec 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas to all ! Hope to see some of you at the N A M E S Expo .


----------



## Herbiev (Dec 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas to all and a happy and safe new year


----------



## Ghosty (Dec 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to everyone and their family. Was parting off some head blanks today making tinsil

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Mechanicboy (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas to all folks!


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas to all of you, and may the coming year be a truly great one for you all.---Brian Rupnow


----------



## hobby (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry and a very Blessed CHRISTMAS to you too.


----------

